# How do I Skype properly using an A/V setup?



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

OK, here's my setup:


Onkyo 3008 A/V (all inputs being utilized by DirecTV receivers, BD player, Roku, et. al.)
Panasonic 65VT50
Skype HD video camera
HDMI-OUT (ARC) from Onkyo to Panny's HDMI-IN (ARC)

The A/V's HDMI control (RIHD) is set to auto for ARC capabilities. The Panny's audio is set to "home theater" and not "TV". I got everything connected correctly, but I'm running into a problem. When I try to Skype someone, I can briefly hear sound--of the video call ringing, but as soon as the video call is connected, my Onkyo A/V clicks a few times, then its display changes to "TV speakers on" for some reason. However, there is NO audio coming. The other party can see AND hear me just fine. I can *see *the other party, but I cannot hear them at all. If I turn my A/V unit off then back on, its display reads "TV speakers off," but then my Skype calls disconnects, and when reconnecting, it goes through the same process--ringing is heard, then it connects and the audio disappears after my Onkyo switches and says "TV speakers on." I've also manually turned my TV speakers ON using the Panny remote to see if that might temporarily help, but that hasn't worked, either.

I confess I'm stumped, because I've looked around in the manual and can find nothing to help. While I obviously would like to utilize my A/V to transmit the audio portion of my Skype call, at this point, I'd take audio through the TV if that's the only way to get this to work. However, I don't think that's necessary, because these Skype cameras are _*supposed *_to work with one's A/V system.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would stay with working config; you 'll get no advantage in audio quality through AV gear.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

As simple as that sounds, even when I set the TV to speakers on, thereby bypassing the A/V and intending to use the TV's audio, I can't hear anything. Oh, there's audio, but only when the video call is ringing. Once it connects, the sound disappears.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Is the camera has own mike ?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Yup. The party on the other end can hear me just fine.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

What you see in Skype Options : Audio settings : Speakers, Volume ?


You could use Echo account to tune your side ...


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

There's a single USB connection that runs from the Skype camera to the TV's USB port (there are 3 of those). From the TV's HDMI-2 (ARC) port runs an HDMI cable to my A/V's HDMI-OUT (ARC).


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

For simplicity and beginning: remove the HDMI cable between TV and AV.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Once I do that, the video disappears.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm lost: TV and the camera should work together, without any additional gears.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I told you this was confusing.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would go into Skype's applet and re-check all settings. It should work as TV+camera first.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

If you are my friend, use a landline. Skype has not worked out suck yet.
My friend in Sweden gets pretty heated when I just have to stop the insanity.
A conversation is meant to be fluid unless it is a distress call.

I will pay the providers for good voice thank you.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

:whatdidid:scratchin


----------

